# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > The 3D Printed Prosthetic Initiative >  Prosthetic Wigs

## salonrx

Is there a certain 3D printer I should purchase along with software to make a custom wig prosthetic for the head?

I see the Cesare Ragazzi Laboratories is selling their printers for over $4,500.  That is pricey especially for a start-up like my company that has to build a client base and do marketing.

Please assist.

Thank you!

----------

